# Portugal Trip soon



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I planning on doing the Poole Cherboug crossing in 10 days time and wondered if anyone can give me some nice places to stop on our way down through France. Our first night will be about two and a half hours or so from Cherbourg so somewhere north of Nante would be good. We will be heading to Limoges next and there is a large lake to the east (Pierrefitte) which looks interesting, anyone been there ??


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Just north of Angers there are a few good Aires along the river Mayenne. Grez Neuville, Feneu and Villeveque are ones we have stayed at.
Don't know about the lake at Pierrefitte but just south of there on the N20 there is a good aire at Uzerche. No good Friday nights tho as there is a market early on Sat.morning!
Cazzie


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bouchemaine Aire*

If you can make it to Bouchemaine just west of Angers, then I can thoroughly recommend the aire their.
47°25'08.9"N 0°36'40.6"W
Trouble is you may not want to move on
Have fun.
Geoff


----------

